# HR34 Freezing Issue - Second Box/Third box



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm having significant freezing issues with my HR34. This is my second HR34 and my first one was replaced due to the same freezing issues. It freezes about once/week and if others aren't experiencing this problem, I'm assuming it must be something in my setup? I have it connected to a Denon Receiver (AVR-2309CI) via HDMI and that connects to a Samsung DLP TV, also via HDMI. I'm running software version 0x54a. Anyone have any thoughts/recommendations?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Don't have an HR34 yet, one's arriving Friday. But anyhow, first do you have the latest firmware release for it yet "0x54A?"


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

0x54a is the latest software for the HR34 - it was downloaded to the box last night. Maybe that will help the freezing issue - I guess I'll see in about a week or so.


----------



## bman3333 (Jun 9, 2010)

Once per week only? Do you have anything on top of the HR34, causing heat to build up?


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

Nope, it's by itself on an open air shelf. I know you were kidding about the only once per week, but have you heard about a lot of freezing issues with the HR34? If yes, that would actually make me feel better since then it wouldn't like be something on my end and hopefully would be something that D* would eventually fix.


----------



## bman3333 (Jun 9, 2010)

No, I was serious about once per week being odd. Not that the HR34 is buggy, because I've had mine for 1 week and not had one issue. If your freezing was more frequent, it would hint at a hardware problem. When you say it freezes, do you mean the picture is frozen, or the remote becomes unresponsive? Does it drop to a blue screen, lose the picture entirely? Based on the fact that it happened with two different HR34s, I would check hdmi and the coax connection.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Try bypassing the Denon. Maybe the HDMI connection through it is the problem, not the HR34. Give it a try.


----------



## freshmanjs (Jan 31, 2012)

RMSko said:


> 0x54a is the latest software for the HR34 - it was downloaded to the box last night. Maybe that will help the freezing issue - I guess I'll see in about a week or so.


mine was freezing about once per week for the first couple of months we had it (feb-march). one of the recent software updates seems to have fixed that problem. we haven't had a freeze for a few weeks now.


----------



## Clemsole (Sep 8, 2005)

RMSko said:


> Nope, it's by itself on an open air shelf. I know you were kidding about the only once per week, but have you heard about a lot of freezing issues with the HR34? If yes, that would actually make me feel better since then it wouldn't like be something on my end and hopefully would be something that D* would eventually fix.


Our HR34 is also freexing about ounce a week. The audio and picture freezes but then starts back up about 1 to 2 mins later in the program. The new version of software has not had any effect on the freezing.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

When mine freezes it becomes totally unresponsive and the only thing that can fix it is a red button reset. Also, the once/week isn't an automatic. It may go 10 days without a problem and then sometimes it freezes after 3 days. I'm hoping the new s/w fixes it, but I'm not optimistic. I was thinking about bypassing my Denon A/V receiver, but I hate the idea of having audio and video running separately as it will probably lead to sound sync issues, however, if the new s/w doesn't fix the freeze, I'm probably going to go with that.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

RMSko said:


> When mine freezes it becomes totally unresponsive and the only thing that can fix it is a red button reset. Also, the once/week isn't an automatic. It may go 10 days without a problem and then sometimes it freezes after 3 days. I'm hoping the new s/w fixes it, but I'm not optimistic. I was thinking about bypassing my Denon A/V receiver, but I hate the idea of having audio and video running separately as it will probably lead to sound sync issues, however, if the new s/w doesn't fix the freeze, I'm probably going to go with that.


I have a separate line to my audio receiver and no sync issues.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

I now bypassed my Denon receiver and had my HR34 hooked directly to my Samsung receiver via HDMI and unfortunately just experienced the same freezing issue. I guess I can try component, but it seems ridiculous that I can no longer use HDMI. Anyone else have any thoughts as to what can be causing the issue?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

probably one of the many software bugs still affecting the HR34....


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

I just got my third new box and within 3 days it had the same freezing issue where the HR34 becomes totally unresponsive and the only way to get it going is to do a red button reset. I have now disconnected HDMI and am instead running component straight to the TV. DTV seems to think it's an HDMI issue, even though it freezes even when the receiver is turned off. I'll see whether switching to component does the trick, but it would be a real disappointment to not be able to use HDMI with the HR34.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm going on a week and so far no HR 34 issues. Works beautiful! Even recording 4 things at once.

So far I have only 3 issues the D12 froze once, the hr34 had an Ondemand glitch, (stuttering picture and audio) but hasn't since done that. 
Last my hr 23 is got slow remote responses. Still to this day.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RMSko said:


> I just got my third new box and within 3 days it had the same freezing issue where the HR34 becomes totally unresponsive and the only way to get it going is to do a red button reset. I have now disconnected HDMI and am instead running component straight to the TV. DTV seems to think it's an HDMI issue, even though it freezes even when the receiver is turned off. I'll see whether switching to component does the trick, but it would be a real disappointment to not be able to use HDMI with the HR34.


Probably the Sammy TV. Just a guess based on my own experiences with Sony CRTs and HDMI connections. And it looks like D* is doing the same thing with you as they did with me. Can't solve the problem? Send out a new box. I went thru that for months until a brilliant CSR from an Oregon Protection Plan call center solved the problem for me with a simple sentence: "Switch to component wires."

Put the component wires on, try it for a while and don't worry about sound sync problems, you won't get them.

My problems occurred when the HRs were first introduced. Sony and Samsung both had problems with using HDMI connections then and probably still do. I don't think this is Sony or Sammy's fault, every other device I used on my Sony CRTs that had HDMI worked, so it must be something with the D* and Sony/Sammy HDMI functionality.

I solved my problems by dumping the Sonys and buying Panny plasmas.

I'm not saying that every Sony or Sammy has this problem, nobody has to post how well their Sammys or Sonys work with HDMI, but feel free to if you just have to.

Rich


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

Rich said:


> Probably the Sammy TV. Just a guess based on my own experiences with Sony CRTs and HDMI connections. And it looks like D* is doing the same thing with you as they did with me. Can't solve the problem? Send out a new box. I went thru that for months until a brilliant CSR from an Oregon Protection Plan call center solved the problem for me with a simple sentence: "Switch to component wires."
> 
> Put the component wires on, try it for a while and don't worry about sound sync problems, you won't get them.
> 
> ...


Good info Rich, thanks. So far so good with the component switch. It's only been about a week though so I need to see if holds up for another week or so. I do seem to have some sound sync issues on some channels though (SNY, AMC), but I think I would probably have the same sync issues even if I used HDMI.

My Samsung is a DLP about 3-4 years old so I'll probably replace it in the next few months. If anyone has suggestions, particularly with success with the HR34, that would be great.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RMSko said:


> My Samsung is a DLP about 3-4 years old so I'll probably replace it in the next few months. If anyone has suggestions, particularly with success with the HR34, that would be great.


 My LG never had or has any HDMI issues. My philips that I had was buggy and so was my Magnavox.

That was only with the Directv receivers.

My HR34 has been flawless in the 8 days I've only had it.:lol:


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

My 34 has worked great, for the past 3 months, with my LG.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

I have had two HR34s since the first of the year. Both are direct HDMI connections to their respective TVs and no freezing or lockps here.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RMSko said:


> Good info Rich, thanks. So far so good with the component switch. It's only been about a week though so I need to see if holds up for another week or so. I do seem to have some sound sync issues on some channels though (SNY, AMC), but I think I would probably have the same sync issues even if I used HDMI.
> 
> My Samsung is a DLP about 3-4 years old so I'll probably replace it in the next few months. If anyone has suggestions, particularly with success with the HR34, that would be great.


For a new TV, I'd suggest.....HOLD IT! WAIT! HERE IT COMES....the Panasonic plasmas, the higher end models. (Anyone shocked?)

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

usnret said:


> My 34 has worked great, for the past 3 months, with my LG.


The great majority of the early problems with HDMI were with Sony and Samsung TVs, I haven't seen many posts or threads such as this in quite a while.

Wouldn't you think D* would have tried the 20-700s with Sonys and Samsungs before they released the 20-700s to the public? Would have saved me a lot of aggravation.

Rich


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Rich said:


> The great majority of the early problems with HDMI were with Sony and Samsung TVs, I haven't seen many posts or threads such as this in quite a while.
> 
> Wouldn't you think D* would have tried the 20-700s with Sonys and Samsungs before they released the 20-700s to the public? Would have saved me a lot of aggravation.
> 
> Rich


Just an FYI: My HR20-700 and HR21-100 both work perfectly via HDMI with the Sammy listed in my sig. This Sammy also works with 1080p from either box. We will have had the Sammy two years this coming 4th of July.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

My Sammy worked perfectly with all my other HR2x's, it's only the HR34 that presents the freezing problem. It's just a bummer that I'll be forced to use component instead of HDMI with the HR34. I know there's not much of a PQ difference, but . . .


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RMSko said:


> My Sammy worked perfectly with all my other HR2x's, it's only the HR34 that presents the freezing problem. It's just a bummer that I'll be forced to use component instead of HDMI with the HR34. I know there's not much of a PQ difference, but . . .


I bought a 42" Panny plasma last year that really doesn't like component wires. First time this has happened to me.

Rich


----------



## drainsurgeon (May 7, 2012)

I have been thru 2 hr34 both with freezing and skipping have tried bypassing my onkyo and still happens. Does not do it on my hr24.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

drainsurgeon said:


> I have been thru 2 hr34 both with freezing and skipping have tried bypassing my onkyo and still happens. Does not do it on my hr24.


Takes a long time to get the different models working right, have patience, they will fix them.

Rich


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

Ugh - I had gone 9 days without a freeze and thought that hooking it up with component would do the trick. Unfortunately, I woke up to a totally unresponsive receiver this morning. I had a feeling it was coming b/c last night the receiver's response to the remote was slowing down considerably (that's usually what happens when it's about to freeze). A red button reset fixed it, but now I'm at a complete loss as to why my HR34's keep freezing. This is my third box so I'm assuming it must be something with my setup and maybe something to do with my network connection? Here's my setup, any thoughts would be greatly appreciated:

- Linksys E1200 router
- Samsung DLP TV (about 4 years old)
- Denon 2309 A/V receiver (although I'm bypassing video and only using the Denon for audio)
- HR34 and four other HR2X receivers (none of the HR2X receivers ever freeze!)
- Apple TV
- Slingbox HD

I'm thinking of moving either my HR34 or Slingbox to another location in my house to see if that helps.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RMSko said:


> Ugh - I had gone 9 days without a freeze and thought that hooking it up with component would do the trick. Unfortunately, I woke up to a totally unresponsive receiver this morning. I had a feeling it was coming b/c last night the receiver's response to the remote was slowing down considerably (that's usually what happens when it's about to freeze). A red button reset fixed it, but now I'm at a complete loss as to why my HR34's keep freezing. This is my third box so I'm assuming it must be something with my setup and maybe something to do with my network connection? Here's my setup, any thoughts would be greatly appreciated:
> 
> - Linksys E1200 router
> - Samsung DLP TV (about 4 years old)
> ...


That would have been one of the first things I'd have tried. Having gone thru a similar experience and getting 20-700 after 20-700 for months, I can tell you that D* is more than capable of throwing box after box at you in the hope that one of them will work. In my case, that didn't work, but I racked up an impressive number of replacements until the problem was finally put to rest by buying new TVs.

I realize that not everyone can just go out and buy new TVs, but I'll bet that would solve your problems. I don't recall anyone with a Panny plasma having such a problem with a 34 and I know it solved my problems. I've never had an HDMI (or heard of one) problem with my plasmas.

Rich


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

My HR34 freezes probably on average twice per week. Usually it's just completely non-responsive when I turn everything on and I just do a hard boot to get it back. Occassionally it will freeze up during operation, though, where I just can't get the remote to do anything requiring another reboot. I have a Samsung LED connected directly via HDMI. It's frustrating but I don't want to return it because we have a ton of movies and shows recorded that we haven't watched yet.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

If its freezing you guys should watch up all your stuff then call for a replcement...mines never frozen up...could be a bad hard drive


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Does your info bar pop up randomly?


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

dan8379 said:


> My HR34 freezes probably on average twice per week. Usually it's just completely non-responsive when I turn everything on and I just do a hard boot to get it back. Occassionally it will freeze up during operation, though, where I just can't get the remote to do anything requiring another reboot. I have a Samsung LED connected directly via HDMI. It's frustrating but I don't want to return it because we have a ton of movies and shows recorded that we haven't watched yet.


That's exactly what's happening to mine. I've already gotten 2 replacements and am now on my third box and so I'm pretty sure getting a new HR34 won't help.

Mine was also connected to a Samsung TV (an older DLP set). It froze whether it was connected via HDMI or component. I just switched the HR34 to a new TV and was hoping it would fix the problem, but it's a Samsung LCD and so if this problem is caused by Samsung TVs, I guess I'm in for a disappointment.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RMSko said:


> That's exactly what's happening to mine. I've already gotten 2 replacements and am now on my third box and so I'm pretty sure getting a new HR34 won't help.
> 
> Mine was also connected to a Samsung TV (an older DLP set). It froze whether it was connected via HDMI or component. I just switched the HR34 to a new TV and was hoping it would fix the problem, but it's a Samsung LCD and so if this problem is caused by Samsung TVs, I guess I'm in for a disappointment.


Keep trying to find out as much as you can about how the 34 works in different places. Don't keep trying new 34s, the problem sounds like it's on your end. D* will just keep sending you 34s and you'll keep having the same problems.

Rich


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

RMSko said:


> That's exactly what's happening to mine. I've already gotten 2 replacements and am now on my third box and so I'm pretty sure getting a new HR34 won't help.
> 
> Mine was also connected to a Samsung TV (an older DLP set). It froze whether it was connected via HDMI or component. I just switched the HR34 to a new TV and was hoping it would fix the problem, but it's a Samsung LCD and so if this problem is caused by Samsung TVs, I guess I'm in for a disappointment.


I have a Samsung Plasma with 0 issues.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> I have a Samsung Plasma with 0 issues.


Someone with a plasma posted in another thread that he had HDMI issues. I remember that, but not the thread or the poster. I've had nine plasmas, have eight now and I've never had a problem with HDMI. Sure had problems with Sony HD CRTs, tho.

Rich


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

Well I had another freeze even after changing locations and TVs. As a reminder, this is my third HR34. The only common denominator is that both times it was connected to a Samsung TV (one was a DLP and one was an LCD). So now I've completely disconnected my HR34 from any TV so that the power cord and the coax are now the only things going into the HR34. I can still tell if it freezes b/c when it does, it is no longer connected to the whole-home network. If it freezes again, I would think it would have to be a problem with my HR34 setup/cabling or my home network. I would think it's the former though since I have never had a freeze with any of my other 4 HRxx boxes. That said, I'm pretty sure the HR34 set up is right so unless it's a faulty SWM etc, I have no idea what's causing this. However, if it doesn't freeze now though, I think we can conclude that the HR34 may have a problem with Samsung TVs.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RMSko said:


> Well I had another freeze even after changing locations and TVs. As a reminder, this is my third HR34. The only common denominator is that both times it was connected to a Samsung TV (one was a DLP and one was an LCD). So now I've completely disconnected my HR34 from any TV so that the power cord and the coax are now the only things going into the HR34. I can still tell if it freezes b/c when it does, it is no longer connected to the whole-home network. If it freezes again, I would think it would have to be a problem with my HR34 setup/cabling or my home network. I would think it's the former though since I have never had a freeze with any of my other 4 HRxx boxes. That said, I'm pretty sure the HR34 set up is right so unless it's a faulty SWM etc, I have no idea what's causing this. However, if it doesn't freeze now though, I think we can conclude that the HR34 may have a problem with Samsung TVs.


I can't believe it's the 34s causing the problem in any way except the HDMI connections being incompatible with the Sammys. This is exactly what I went thru with my Sony TVs back in 2006. Allowing D* to keep sending you replacement 34s and expecting a different outcome is probably futile (and bordering on insanity). The ONLY way you can prove this conclusively is to hook up the 34 using component wires. That should stop the freezing and you shouldn't lose any PQ.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> I have a Samsung Plasma with 0 issues.


Here's what I don't get: Sammys and Sonys are not obscure names in TV land. Wouldn't you think D* would test most TVs for HDMI compatibility? In my case, it sure wasn't the Sonys that were the problem, they worked with every other HDMI device I used.

Rich


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

Rich said:


> Here's what I don't get: Sammys and Sonys are not obscure names in TV land. Wouldn't you think D* would test most TVs for HDMI compatibility? In my case, it sure wasn't the Sonys that were the problem, they worked with every other HDMI device I used.
> 
> Rich


Thanks for all the feedback Rich. My HR34 just froze even though it wasn't connected to any TV! I can at least rule out Samsung as the cause. The bummer is that I doubt there is any chance D* will be able to fix this. I would assume there is some problem with the wiring/setup or my network's compatibility with the HR34. I've been with D* since 1999, but may need to consider a different option - ugh.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RMSko said:


> Thanks for all the feedback Rich. My HR34 just froze even though it wasn't connected to any TV! I can at least rule out Samsung as the cause. The bummer is that I doubt there is any chance D* will be able to fix this. I would assume there is some problem with the wiring/setup or my network's compatibility with the HR34. I've been with D* since 1999, but may need to consider a different option - ugh.


But, have you tried the component wires? If you use them and the freezeups stop, you know it's the compatibility problem we've seen for years with some Sony and Sammy TVs when using HDMI cables.

Rich


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

I've been having a big problem with my HR34 freezing - I'm on my third HR34 and it even freezes when not connected to a TV! I'm wondering if there's an issue with my setup, which is as follows:

1. I have a SWM16 that connects to (i) a power inserter and (ii) two 8 way "splitters."
2. Each "splitter" has its own coax connection to the SWM16. One connects to the input marked SWM1 and one connects to the input marked SWM2.
3. The power inserter is connected to the input marked DC PWR (the other output on the power inserter is not used) on the SWM16.
4. There are four coax connections to the side of the SWM16 - I assume those are the connections to the dish.
5. I have a DECA Broadband Adapter that is connected to my Linksys E1200 router and also connected to one of the "splitters" that is connected to my SWM16. It is connected to the "splitter" that is connected to SWM2 on the SWM16.

Is there anything in this setup that is wrong or that you think could be causing my freezing issue? Are there any settings I should make to my router?


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

Yes, it froze even with component, and even froze with no connection to the TV. I just started a new thread highlighting my setup to see if that's the issue. Here's my setup:

1. I have a SWM16 that connects to (i) a power inserter and (ii) two 8 way "splitters."
2. Each "splitter" has its own coax connection to the SWM16. One connects to the input marked SWM1 and one connects to the input marked SWM2.
3. The power inserter is connected to the input marked DC PWR (the other output on the power inserter is not used) on the SWM16.
4. There are four coax connections to the side of the SWM16 - I assume those are the connections to the dish.
5. I have a DECA Broadband Adapter that is connected to my Linksys E1200 router and also connected to one of the "splitters" that is connected to my SWM16. It is connected to the "splitter" that is connected to SWM2 on the SWM16.

Is there anything in this setup that is wrong or that you think could be causing my freezing issue? Are there any ports that need to be opened on my router?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

How many of the ports on each of the 1x8 splitters are being used?

Are all the unused terminals of the 1x8 splitters terminated?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

What are all the receivers you have hooked up to the splitters on each leg?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I am going to combine your "New" thread with this one.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Was this a self install or a professional install?


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> How many of the ports on each of the 1x8 splitters are being used?
> 
> Are all the unused terminals of the 1x8 splitters terminated?


Only 6 terminals in total on the 1x8 splitters are being used. The HR34 and one other HRxx is connected to the 1x8 splitter connected to SWM1 on the SWM16. 3 HRxx and the DECA is connected to SWM2. The installer terminated all of the open connections on SWM1, but not on SWM2. This was a professional install. I have three questions:

1. Does it matter that the DECA is connected to the 1x8 splitter connected to SWM2?
2. Can I/should I disconnect the 1x8 splitter connected to SWM2, terminate SWM2 and connect everything to the splitter connected to SWM1? 
3. Would it be better to connect the power inserter directly to the HR34 instead of the SWM16?

Thanks for looking at this Scott. It's been real frustrating for me as this has been an ongoing problem for many months now and since I assume it's likely now a setup or router/internet (I have FiOS) issue, I'd like to try something on those ends so any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Having open ports on a splitter connected to a SWiM -16 can cause all sorts of odd problems but I would start with changing the splitter on leg 1 to a 1x2 green label. (No extra ports to terminate)

Then I would change out splitter on leg 2 to 1x4 splitter (3 Hx2x and Deca, no open ports)

This will give you the least amount of loss in your system. If your installer left his number you may want to call and ask him/her to do it.

You can only have a maximum of 8 tuners per leg so you can't put them all on one leg.

In the mean time you can get some terminating caps at Home Depot to see if that stops the problem.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RMSko said:


> Only 6 terminals in total on the 1x8 splitters are being used. The HR34 and one other HRxx is connected to the 1x8 splitter connected to SWM1 on the SWM16. 3 HRxx and the DECA is connected to SWM2.* The installer terminated all of the open connections on SWM1, but not on SWM2*. This was a professional install. I have three questions:
> 
> 1. Does it matter that the DECA is connected to the 1x8 splitter connected to SWM2?
> 2. Can I/should I disconnect the 1x8 splitter connected to SWM2, terminate SWM2 and connect everything to the splitter connected to SWM1?
> ...


You can't exceed eight tuners on an output, so if you have a -16, you must have more than 8.
The open ports on the splitter will cause problems, so I'd go to a local store [home depot, lowe's, radioshack] and get enough 75 ohm terminations to connect to all the open ports.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Having open ports on a splitter connected to a SWiM -16 can cause all sorts of odd problems but I would start with changing the splitter on leg 1 to a 1x2 green label. (No extra ports to terminate)
> 
> Then I would change out splitter on leg 2 to 1x4 splitter (3 Hx2x and Deca, no open ports)
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott. It was installed a few months ago so I'll have D* come back out. In the meantime, I'll go to Radio Shack and get terminators and terminate the open connections.

As an interim step, would it also be better to have the inserter connected to the HR34 directly instead of the SWM16?

Also, is it fine for the DECA to be connected to the 1x8 splitter connected to SWM2 or should it be connected to the one connected to SWM1?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RMSko said:


> Thanks Scott. It was installed a few months ago so I'll have D* come back out. In the meantime, I'll go to Radio Shack and get terminators and terminate the open connections.
> 
> 1) As an interim step, would it also be better to have the inserter connected to the HR34 directly instead of the SWM16?
> 
> 2) Also, is it fine for the DECA to be connected to the 1x8 splitter connected to SWM2 or should it be connected to the one connected to SWM1?


1) no, or it doesn't matter.
2) it's fine.

"For grins" steal the terminations off of the other splitter and put them on the HR34 splitter and see if the problem stops on the 34.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

I now have terminators on all of the open ports. The installer had only put then on some and even on the ones he put them on, he left the rubber piece that was on the connector. I don't know if it matters, but I removed those as well.

I also, moved the connection to the HR34 to the other splitter and moved all the HRs that I had on that splitter to the one the HR34 used to be on. That way I can see if it was either a faulty splitter or the fact that I didn't have the terminators on it. 

One thing I should also note is that whenever I touch any of some of the DECAs, the green lights go off for a second and then it reconnects. It's as if it doesn't have a perfect connection. I don't know if that is normal, but I guess it shouldn't affect my HR34 since that doesn't have a DECA. I just thought it may be worth mentioning since I would really love to fix this.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Keep us posted.

I left the rubbers on mine but it doesn't matter because mine is in the house.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Keep us posted.
> 
> I left the rubbers on mine but it doesn't matter because mine is in the house.


Mine is also in the house. What's the purpose of the rubbers and should I put them back on (I need to make sure I do everything that could help avoid the problem)?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

RMSko said:


> One thing I should also note is that whenever I touch any of some of the DECAs, the green lights go off for a second and then it reconnects. It's as if it doesn't have a perfect connection. I don't know if that is normal, but I guess it shouldn't affect my HR34 since that doesn't have a DECA. I just thought it may be worth mentioning since I would really love to fix this.


I wouldn't rule this out as a problem. If the HR34 is having difficulty connecting to other HR's or H's in the home due to intermittant connections somewhere in the DECA chain, it might be connecting/reconnecting constantly thereby freezing the video stream to your TV.

Moving the DECA's an inch or two and having the lights go out is a sign of connection problem.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RMSko said:


> Mine is also in the house. *What's the purpose of the rubbers *and should I put them back on (I need to make sure I do everything that could help avoid the problem)?


A bit of weather resistance.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

NR4P said:


> I wouldn't rule this out as a problem. If the HR34 is having difficulty connecting to other HR's or H's in the home due to intermittant connections somewhere in the DECA chain, it might be connecting/reconnecting constantly thereby freezing the video stream to your TV.
> 
> Moving the DECA's an inch or two and having the lights go out is a sign of connection problem.


Interesting. The strange thing though is that it only happens with 2 of the 4 HRxx (DECAs) I have in the house. For the other 2, the connection remains when I move them. Maybe I have two bad DECAs and perhaps that is causing a problem? The other strange thing is that none of my four HRxx have ever frozen.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

Well the saga continues. Terminating all the open inputs on my splitter etc didn't help and it froze again. I have a tech coming Saturday so maybe they'll find the issue, but I'm not optimistic - ugh.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

Tech just left and didn't have an answer. He replaced all the DECA's with the newer generation DECA's that D* is using. One of my DECA's was definitely malfunctioning (just touching it made all the lights flicker), and the new one works fine, but I doubt that's going to solve the problem. They're coming again next week with a supervisor. They told me a supervisor would be here today, but they didn't send one - yeesh!


----------



## mrtanner69 (Jun 28, 2008)

I have the same issue, locked 7 times in first 10 days. Pissed, re-upped for 2 years to get it (and a $40 1 year credit).

My (seemingly highly competent) tech support supervisor said it was likely caused by the internet connection to the box (I use a homeplug AV modem, curious if that might be the issue).

He said a fix could be over 6 months away which was freakishly honest. I have unplugged the ethernet cable (not a big deal, can plug back if I want a ppv, don't use on demand) to test that theory. I asked for a $50 one time credit which was readily agreed to so I obviously should have asked for more.....Hate that.

I will give it a month then ask to roll back the commitment and get my old DVR back.


----------



## EyeRonik1 (Nov 26, 2007)

I had my first freezes each of the last two days. I'm pretty sure it's because I'm recording the 10 hours of Wimbledon on a full machine. In both cases it froze during those recordings. If I had to guess, it's because it wrongly calculated how many files it needs to delete.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RMSko said:


> I'm having significant freezing issues with my HR34. This is my second HR34 and my first one was replaced due to the same freezing issues. It freezes about once/week and if others aren't experiencing this problem, I'm assuming it must be something in my setup? I have it connected to a Denon Receiver (AVR-2309CI) via HDMI and that connects to a Samsung DLP TV, also via HDMI. I'm running software version 0x54a. Anyone have any thoughts/recommendations?


What's your network set-up? Are you using two routers by any chance, with one configured as wireless access point?

I'm set up that way, and I was randomly freezing up a while back, until I disabled UPnP on the WAP router. I had only disabled DHCP on it, and apparently the HR34 was having difficulty trying to handshake with two UPnP devices. I should have known that only the gateway router needs to run UPnP, but it was never an issue before the HR34.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

EyeRonik1 said:


> I had my first freezes each of the last two days. I'm pretty sure it's because I'm recording the 10 hours of Wimbledon on a full machine. In both cases it froze during those recordings. If I had to guess, it's because it wrongly calculated how many files it needs to delete.


I don't have a 34, but a full HR of any other model is probably gonna exhibit slowness (or freezing) problems with a full HDD. You might consider moving up to an external 2TB drive, with that you wouldn't be seeing what you're seeing now. But fill even a 2TB up and the same thing will probably happen.

Rich


----------



## EyeRonik1 (Nov 26, 2007)

Rich said:


> I don't have a 34, but a full HR of any other model is probably gonna exhibit slowness (or freezing) problems with a full HDD. You might consider moving up to an external 2TB drive, with that you wouldn't be seeing what you're seeing now. But fill even a 2TB up and the same thing will probably happen.
> 
> Rich


I would then fill that up! I use these like I would use a TiVo - I have several category searches and on average 3-4 tuners are recording at any point in time. I have 1200 upcoming recordings in my to-do list. When I do sit down to watch TV I have 100's of programs available chosen to my tastes.

In general it works as it should. It's these 10 hour programs that appear to screw things up. They also screw up TiVo's, so I half-expected it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

EyeRonik1 said:


> I would then fill that up! I use these like I would use a TiVo - I have several category searches and on average 3-4 tuners are recording at any point in time. I have 1200 upcoming recordings in my to-do list. When I do sit down to watch TV I have 100's of programs available chosen to my tastes.
> 
> In general it works as it should. It's these 10 hour programs that appear to screw things up. They also screw up TiVo's, so I half-expected it.


You need more HRs with 2TB drives in/on them to record as you want to. You'll just keep having problems. I learned the hard way.

I record every Yankee game on multiple HRs and make them 6 hour recordings and they don't have problems. I'd be willing to bet (not really, trying to curb that habit) that an almost empty 34 would have no problems with a 10 hour recording. Or have you tried that and run into the same problem?

Rich


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

CSR overnighted me a couple of new BBCs. The originals from my HR20-700 were still being used. Replaced with new.

Happened 1 more time > menu reboot > no problem now for 3 weeks.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

Don't u just love the "Plug & Play" functionality of HDMI! *H*opelessly *D*oomed *M*ass* I*nconvenience std is more like it.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

Ed Campbell said:


> CSR overnighted me a couple of new BBCs. The originals from my HR20-700 were still being used. Replaced with new.
> 
> Happened 1 more time > menu reboot > no problem now for 3 weeks.


Shouldn't you be using DECAs instead of BBCs?


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

Steve said:


> What's your network set-up? Are you using two routers by any chance, with one configured as wireless access point?
> 
> I'm set up that way, and I was randomly freezing up a while back, until I disabled UPnP on the WAP router. I had only disabled DHCP on it, and apparently the HR34 was having difficulty trying to handshake with two UPnP devices. I should have known that only the gateway router needs to run UPnP, but it was never an issue before the HR34.


I only have one router - a Linksys E1200. I have the CCK via ethernet to the router. Although they promised to come back again with a supervisor, they never did. I'm still getting freezes about every 3-4 days. D* tells me this is a widespread problem and they're trying to fix it. Ridiculous. I do think it must be a software issue since:

1. I've had three different HR34s and they each had the same problem.
2. I've replaced all the DECAs and still have the problem.
3. I've had the HR34 connected via HDMI and via component AND I even left the HR34 totally unconnected to a TV (the only connections were satellite and power) and EACH time it still froze.
4. I moved the HR34 to three different locations and it still froze.
5. I moved the connections among the two splitters and that also didn't help.
6. This only happens to my HR34 and never happens to any of my four other HR2x receivers.

I don't think there is anything else I can do - anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'll admit I've skipped some of this thread but if you go on your HR34 and goto your signal meters what do they show for a 15 minute time frame?


Menu-Settings & Help-Settings-Satellite-View Signal Strength-Choose Signal Meters. You should see 5 tuners with graphical bars and they should all be consistent. If for 15 minutes there isn't any fluxuations go to your other receivers and start changing channels and such. See if it fluxuates then. I'm thinking you have a cable or SWM issue.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> I'll admit I've skipped some of this thread but if you go on your HR34 and goto your signal meters what do they show for a 15 minute time frame?
> 
> Menu-Settings & Help-Settings-Satellite-View Signal Strength-Choose Signal Meters. You should see 5 tuners with graphical bars and they should all be consistent. If for 15 minutes there isn't any fluxuations go to your other receivers and start changing channels and such. See if it fluxuates then. I'm thinking you have a cable or SWM issue.


My signal strength is constantly in the mid to upper 90s for my HR34 and really doesn't fluctuate at all even if I change channels on my other receivers. Also, if I had a cable or SWM issue I would think my other HR2x receivers would also freeze. I have four other HR2x receivers and they NEVER freeze. This leads me to believe it's something specific to the HR34 hardware or software.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

RMSko said:


> My signal strength is constantly in the mid to upper 90s for my HR34 and really doesn't fluctuate at all even if I change channels on my other receivers. Also, if I had a cable or SWM issue I would think my other HR2x receivers would also freeze. I have four other HR2x receivers and they NEVER freeze. This leads me to believe it's something specific to the HR34 hardware or software.


Are you watching the meters or the signal strength screen? The meters will show the tuner signal levels for every tuner active.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> Are you watching the meters or the signal strength screen? The meters will show the tuner signal levels for every tuner active.


You're right, I wasn't looking at the right thing. I've now looked at the 5 meters and they are each 96 or 97. Each DOES regularly move from 96 to 97, but they only fluctuate between those two numbers, although they do fluctuate between those two numbers almost every second or so. Changing a channel on another TV does not seem to affect this behavior.

Anyway, is the constant fluctuation of the meters between 96 and 97 abnormal behavior?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RMSko said:


> You're right, I wasn't looking at the right thing. I've now looked at the 5 meters and they are each 96 or 97. Each DOES regularly move from 96 to 97, but they only fluctuate between those two numbers, although they do fluctuate between those two numbers almost every second or so. Changing a channel on another TV does not seem to affect this behavior.
> 
> Anyway, is the constant fluctuation of the meters between 96 and 97 abnormal behavior?


Not one bit.
I just got a 34 and it's so new I've barely had time to use it.
Last night I was having playback problems much like yours.
The recording was on another DVR and I checked playback from a third to check the recording, which had no problems.

I need more time with mine to know what's what, but there is something going on that shouldn't.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RMSko said:


> I only have one router - a Linksys E1200. I have the CCK via ethernet to the router.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


I had the same issue on multiple HR34s until I figured out it was a router problem.

Next thing I'd try is resetting the router to it's factory defaults and then rebooting the HR34.

Also, the CCK shouldn't be causing any problems, but if you happen to have an ethernet connection near the HR34, you can bypass the CCK by plugging the ethernet right into the HR34 and rebooting it. Unlike the Hx2x's, the 34 can serve as a LAN bridge.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Not one bit.


Are you saying the fluctuation between 96 and 97 is normal or not normal? For me, I'm not having problems with whole-home, what happens is that every 3-4 days the HR34 becomes totally unresponsive and the only way to fix it is to pull the plug or do a red button reset. If others could let me know whether their signal meters fluctuate at all or remain absolutely constant, that could be very helpful b/c if they should not be fluctuating even a tiny bit, then I'll get D* out to my house.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I'd also make sure that e1200 firmware is up to date. I noticed a March release that addresses a DHCP renewal notification problem, which may be confusing the HR34 if it's not adhering to the DHCP standard. You can also rule this out by setting a static IP address on the HR34, under Network, Advanced, or you can upload the new router firmware.



> Cisco Consumer Products LLC
> 
> Product: Linksys E1200, Wireless-N Router
> Hardware Version: 2
> ...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RMSko said:


> Are you saying the fluctuation between 96 and 97 is normal or not normal? For me, I'm not having problems with whole-home, what happens is that every 3-4 days the HR34 becomes totally unresponsive and the only way to fix it is to pull the plug or do a red button reset. If others could let me know whether their signal meters fluctuate at all or remain absolutely constant, that could be very helpful b/c if they should not be fluctuating even a tiny bit, then I'll get D* out to my house.


With digital readouts, there is "bit toggle" so 96 to 97 is nothing.
96 to 86 is something.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

Steve said:


> I had the same issue on multiple HR34s until I figured out it was a router problem.
> 
> Next thing I'd try is resetting the router to it's factory defaults and then rebooting the HR34.
> 
> Also, the CCK shouldn't be causing any problems, but if you happen to have an ethernet connection near the HR34, you can bypass the CCK by plugging the ethernet right into the HR34 and rebooting it. Unlike the Hx2x's, the 34 can serve as a LAN bridge.


What router do you have? I was thinking it could be a router problem, but then was wondering why it was only happening to the HR34 and not to any of the other HR2x receivers. My HR34 is right next to my CCK and so I've just disconnected the CCK and connected the ethernet directly to the HR34 to see if that helps. Thanks!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RMSko said:


> What router do you have? I was thinking it could be a router problem, but then was wondering why it was only happening to the HR34 and not to any of the other HR2x receivers. My HR34 is right next to my CCK and so I've just disconnected the CCK and connected the ethernet directly to the HR34 to see if that helps. Thanks!


My issue wasn't with the router, just the way I had my WAPs configured. I had two devices broadcasting UPnP, and that was confusing the HR34, but not my Hx2x's. The HR34 has more sophisticated network capabilities, because it can act as a bridge and has to manage RVU clients.

Like I said above, try configuring your HR34 with a static IP in the Network, Advanced screen. Just change the IP address to a legitimate one on your network, like 192.162.1.200. Leave everything else on that screen alone. That will tell you if the DHCP issue is what's causing your freeze-ups. And you should probalby update your router firmware no matter what, if it's not already on that March release.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

The idea to check my router led me to an idea. I just remembered that I had set up port forwarding for all my D* receivers and it was still enabled. I also just saw that one of the port ranges that was enabled was the same port range that the HR34 is using. I'm not sure whether this "conflict" could be causing the problem, but maybe it is. Anyway, I've just disabled all the port forwarding for mu D* receivers and maybe it'll help. Anyone know?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"Fingers crossed"


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

RMSko said:


> The idea to check my router led me to an idea. I just remembered that I had set up port forwarding for all my D* receivers and it was still enabled. I also just saw that one of the port ranges that was enabled was the same port range that the HR34 is using. I'm not sure whether this "conflict" could be causing the problem, but maybe it is. Anyway, I've just disabled all the port forwarding for mu D* receivers and maybe it'll help. Anyone know?


One more thing to try if the port forwarding doesn't help is to remove the router from the network, reboot all of the receivers and run with locally generated IPs for a few days. You will not have acces to any internet services, but it may be worth it to rule out router problems.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RMSko said:


> The idea to check my router led me to an idea. I just remembered that I had set up port forwarding for all my D* receivers and it was still enabled. I also just saw that one of the port ranges that was enabled was the same port range that the HR34 is using. I'm not sure whether this "conflict" could be causing the problem, but maybe it is. Anyway, I've just disabled all the port forwarding for mu D* receivers and maybe it'll help. Anyone know?


Like I suggested before, set your HR34 to a static IP. That will rule out router DHCP issues and port forwarding, if you pick an IP that's not already forwarded.

Next thing I'd try is Azarby's idea. Disconnect the CCK (or the HR34 CAT 5), and reboot all your receivers to run them on a private network, sans router.

And make sure your router has the latest firmware!


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

Steve said:


> I'd also make sure that e1200 firmware is up to date. I noticed a March release that addresses a DHCP renewal notification problem, which may be confusing the HR34 if it's not adhering to the DHCP standard. You can also rule this out by setting a static IP address on the HR34, under Network, Advanced, or you can upload the new router firmware.


I updated my firmware, but I have hardware version 1 and the release notes for the update for version 1 didn't include this fix. But, maybe it'll help anyway. Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RMSko said:


> I updated my firmware, but I have hardware version 1 and the release notes for the update for version 1 didn't include this fix. But, maybe it'll help anyway. Thanks to all for the help.


Let us know how you make out. You've already eliminated the HR34 as the cause, with the two replacements, so the only thing left is network. Trying Azarby's suggestion will rule out your router.

That said, I can't get Network Services to "automatically" communicate with the UPnP service in my router, and they've got to get that working for the non-technical customers at some point. It wouldn't surprise me if we see some more network UTH in the next release.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

Steve said:


> Let us know how you make out. You've already eliminated the HR34 as the cause, with the two replacements, so the only thing left is network. Trying Azarby's suggestion will rule out your router.


I agree it may be my network, however, it could also be a software issue with the HR34, especially since so many people are experiencing this same issue with the HR34.


----------

